# Getting paid by US company for minor freelance work?



## andsoitgoes (May 23, 2011)

Hi there,

Okay, I'm hoping someone can help out here 

I've been living in Canada since 1997. I've earned Canadian income and I think I filed my US taxes once in all that time.

I've not earned US income since I'd say about early 1997.

Now, I have the chance to do some freelance writing for a US company.

This is going to be a very low-paying type situation, I can't see myself earning more than 4 or 5k per year, MAYBE. 

They've required I complete a W9 form.

I'm not exactly sure what this is going to mean for me? Because this is going to be hobby-based, I'll probably not turn a profit if I factor in my expenses. And because it's such a small amount, I don't have the money to pay to talk to an accountant.

I just need a bit of extra money doing something I enjoy. I don't want it to become more of a headache than it is worth.

If the only income I'm claiming is the 3 - 4k in the US, but I'm not having any tax deducted, and the Canadian income that I'm taking in is whatever the Canadian income happens to be, what might happen? 

I don't need exacts, I don't expect to hold anyone in court for this. I just want an easy solution that isn't going to cost me more in time, energy and stress just to do something fun.

Thanks in advance 

Nick


----------

